# Remember Captain Chris Phillips?



## MsAddicted (Jan 25, 2005)

Hey yall, I just found out that there is an online guest book for Captain Chris Phillips. Its been up for a year and will be closing soon. If you knew or were influenced by Capt Chris, its a nice spot to go and write a little tidbit about him or to him.

http://www.legacy.com/guestbook/houstonchronicle/guestbook.aspx?n=christopher-phillips&pid=138683874


----------



## shallowist (May 28, 2009)

Thanks for posting, I just wrote a short note about Chris. Hard to believe that it's already been a year. Got a lot of great memories to keep him with me.


----------



## Tarponman (Oct 11, 2009)

Same here Shallowist. He was a mentor for me with tarpon fishing. Knew him for over 20 yrs. and he will be sorely missed.


----------



## 737flynfish (May 1, 2007)

Every fish that comes tight to my Fly line is a result of the mentoring and instruction of the GREATLY MISSED CAPTAIN CHRIS PHILLIPS.


----------



## 737flynfish (May 1, 2007)

I found this old map in my friends "junk" pile! Captain Chris?


----------

